# Teddy has passed his service dog certificate



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

We had a big test yesterday and Teddy passed it. Will get a green vest and photo ID of him and me. 

Now we have enrolled a new class, obedience so we are doing something else to keep him sharp.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is fantastic, good job.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lindsay Janes said:


> We had a big test yesterday and Teddy passed it. Will get a green vest and photo ID of him and me.
> 
> Now we have enrolled a new class, obedience so we are doing something else to keep him sharp.


That's great, Lindsay!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Great news!
How did you get through your issue of the dog alerting/not aleerting on approaching cars?


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Great news!
> How did you get through your issue of the dog alerting/not aleerting on approaching cars?


Unfortunately, we had to stop doing it because we kept running into problems. I got to teach him to alert doors, fire alarm,and some others. If I want the car thing to be successful then we are going to have a third person with us everyday to practice. I was pretty disappointed though.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry you had to stop but don't give up on it!


----------

